# Think you know what the 2nd Amendment is for?????



## superbuckeye (Dec 31, 2007)

THis lady does know. God bless her for standing up for what's right!


----------



## OH_Hunter24 (Nov 3, 2008)

Wow, that is easily the best video I've seen in a while. Thanks for posting!


----------



## jrip (May 19, 2008)

Her last comment really nailed it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Yellowfin (Mar 6, 2007)

We really need her to do some work in NY, IL, and CA.


----------



## I like Meat (Feb 14, 2009)

Senator Schumer(Anti-gun DEMOCRAT) about crapped his panties....this is a very good video....seen it before......:thumbs_up


----------



## bigbuckdn (Sep 19, 2007)

like the one guy on here said armed you are a citizen unarmed you are a subject


----------



## varcher (Dec 6, 2006)

Excellent! Though I dont agree with her hunting views...


----------



## bigfishon (Feb 22, 2009)

that's what it's all about. citizen or servant? you choose.:moony:


----------



## OBAN (Jun 25, 2006)

Enjoyed it very much!


----------



## ldoch (Dec 12, 2006)

Right on the money!


----------



## JCBears (Sep 27, 2004)

Funny how Chuck Schumer was sitting there 100% not caring. WOW nice to know he represents MY state


----------



## Tax Lawyer (Feb 5, 2003)

:darkbeer:


----------



## MNfreak (Nov 18, 2008)

great video we need more people like her in this world to stand up for our rights. it's unfortunate she had to learn the value of the 2nd amendment the way she did though


----------



## dx2 (Aug 25, 2007)

NICE. I'm passing this around in an email.


----------



## jdm11b (Mar 29, 2009)

Thanks for sharing. That's the single best speech regarding the 2nd amendment ever- especially her closing statement.


----------



## DrawAim"Click" (Feb 5, 2009)

That last statement will be salt in the wound. OUCH


----------



## oakridgehunter (Feb 28, 2009)

Although I firmly disagree with her views on hunting, her last statement hit a bullseye in this debate. The antigunning politicians are afraid of the power of the people when the people have the power of the gun to back them up (and so does the U.N.) If the people give way on this issue the government will demand their way on all issues.


----------



## hardbreak (Feb 14, 2006)

wow nice link steve she really hit the point


----------



## bulldogbuck (Apr 13, 2009)

we need more people standing up like this, even down here in georgia


----------



## ravensgait (Sep 23, 2006)

With the population unarmed it will no longer be a Government of the People by the People for the People... Randy


----------



## Postone (Jan 16, 2006)

*legal versus illegal*

If it ever against the law to own a gun... I will unfortunately become a criminal.


----------



## ftshooter (Jul 26, 2003)

God Bless her...


----------

